# Center Channel to go with Magnaplanar Mains



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

As i build a new theater room I'm trying to talk myself out a new purchase of speakers and instead expand my existing 2 channel system. 

I'm using Magneplanar SMGc's that are several years old but I really enjoy them in a 2 channel arrangement as well as a modest living room 5.1 surround mode.

I'm looking for a suggestion on a center channel speaker that would work well with the SMGc. These are similar to the current MMG series. 

Currently using an Onkyo 806 Receiver with the SMGc's powered by Rotel Amplifier 2 channel.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
This looks like the CC I would go with :http://www.magnepan.com/model_CC5
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks !

That was easy. I was looking all over Magneplans website and totally missed the CC5.

I think was looking at the CCR which was out of my price range. 

Now about surrounds.....


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

How about the MC1s for surrounds?


----------

